# Craftsman 315 Tablesaw, First saw



## mike0mike (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello, 

New to woodworking and am going to checkout a tablesaw I saw on CL later today. It's a craftsman 315.*** for $250. The seller says that everything runs great and its just missing a belt guard for the motor. 

My questions were 1) is this a fair price? If not, what would you offer. 2) what are some things I should be on the lookout for (i.e. red flags) or should check? 

Here's a few photos


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It has an upgraded fence which is good. 

If it is a belt drive it is a good buy. If it is direct drive I would not buy.

George


----------



## mike0mike (Nov 1, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> It has an upgraded fence which is good.
> 
> If it is a belt drive it is a good buy. If it is direct drive I would not buy.
> 
> George


I believe it is a belt drive


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

That is a decent contractor's saw, to be sure. The cast iron wings and the fence are good upgrades as well. To me, the $250 ask is high and my guess is that the seller is hoping for $200, but these are really $150 saws everywhere you look. If you can get it at $150 - 175, I think you have a great starter saw to get your feet wet!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

By the way...welcome to the forum! 

Mac


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The saw is very clean with a several nice features. 
It is belt drive which I prefer. 
I think it's a fair price. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mike0mike (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for you replies everyone! The seller agreed to sell for $200 and to deliver it. I can't wait to start cutting with it. I'll be searching the forum but if there are any helpful links feel free to post. The top needs to be cleaned from some slight rust, needs new blade, new splitter? (it seemed wobbly)


----------



## csalomon87 (Nov 2, 2016)

mike0mike said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to woodworking and am going to checkout a tablesaw I saw on CL later today. It's a craftsman 315.*** for $250. The seller says that everything runs great and its just missing a belt guard for the motor.
> 
> My questions were 1) is this a fair price? If not, what would you offer. 2) what are some things I should be on the lookout for (i.e. red flags) or should check?


I'm new here as well. My neighbor next door is a contractor and up until last fall he had used his Craftsman 315.822310. He's only selling it to me for $50 since I had helped him with his snow removal last winter. Everything is in great shape and no major issues (except for some rust on the top). If you find any resources Mike, please share! Good Luck!


----------

